# Balance Disc Exercises?



## _tiffany (May 6, 2008)

I bought this Tai Chi Balance Disc Kit:







but the DVD is really bad so I couldn't stand watching more than five minutes.  Are there any exercises I can do with the discs by themselves or should I return it (if I can)?

Thanks!


----------



## COBI (May 6, 2008)

Tai Chi can be very "boring" practice if you are not into it.

That being said, balance discs (or boards or wobble boards or any balance items) can be used for most "static" exercises.  For example, if you are doing upper body resistance/weight training, you can be squatting on the discs (or one foot on a disc, one on the floor for some stability.)

Or you use them for just squats for lower body emphasis.

You can try doing "plank" (essentially holding the top of a push-up) or side plank or push-ups with your hands on the discs.  To maximize plank or side plank, start at holding it for 15-20 seconds and gradually build up to longer lengths of time.

Taking away the natural balance aspect of most exercises will force you to focus and engage your core muscles to compensate, making every exercise harder.

The important to remember is that you never want to compromise "form" to incorporate the discs.

Unless you paid a lot of money for them, I would keep them as there are many ways to incorporate them.


----------

